#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Цетар

## Нико

"Цетар" (тиб.) - спасение жизней живых существ, обречённых на смерть. Обычно делается ради продления собственной жизни или жизней близких и/других.

Чаще всего с этой целью покупают пойманных рыб, затем отпуская их в водоёмы, реже - других животных. 

В конце ноября, когда все водоёмы в мск покрылись уже ледком, задача осложнилась. Можно прорубь небольшую сделать, рыбы, скорее всего, не погибнут в холодной воде.... Или какие ещё есть идеи?

----------

Kit (22.12.2015), Ню ра (29.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> "Цетар" (тиб.) - спасение жизней живых существ, обречённых на смерть. Обычно делается ради продления собственной жизни или жизней близких и/других.
> 
> Чаще всего с этой целью покупают пойманных рыб, затем отпуская их в водоёмы, реже - других животных. 
> 
> В конце ноября, когда все водоёмы в мск покрылись уже ледком, задача осложнилась. Можно прорубь небольшую сделать, рыбы, скорее всего, не погибнут в холодной воде.... Или какие ещё есть идеи?


В Москве на юге, в районе Капотни, Москва-река никогда не замерзает и вода там теплая, ввиду теплых стоков. Там и утки-чайки зимуют, и всякие рыбы вплоть до осетров и сомов.

----------

Нико (26.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

Это бизнес у тайских храмов. Дети ловят воробьев и потом продают клетку с птицами за сотню батов, чтобы выпустили на волю )

----------

Алик (27.11.2015), Максим& (27.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (27.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это бизнес у тайских храмов. Дети ловят воробьев и потом продают клетку с птицами за сотню батов, чтобы выпустили на волю )


Всё что угодно можно превратить в бизнес.

----------

Инга Че (29.11.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Покупать только в местах, куда люди идут ради еды: рыбные магазины и т.д. 

Никогда не покупать у цитаровских бизнесменов.

----------

Kit (22.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (26.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это бизнес у тайских храмов. Дети ловят воробьев и потом продают клетку с птицами за сотню батов, чтобы выпустили на волю )


 На Ганге тоже обожают) Выпущенных мальков поймать опять трудно, а вот почтовых дрессированных голубей наивным туристам подсовывать просто смешно) По индийским меркам мы все тупые, вероятно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> "Цетар" (тиб.) - спасение жизней живых существ, обречённых на смерть. Обычно делается ради продления собственной жизни или жизней близких и/других.
> 
> Чаще всего с этой целью покупают пойманных рыб, затем отпуская их в водоёмы, реже - других животных. 
> 
> В конце ноября, когда все водоёмы в мск покрылись уже ледком, задача осложнилась. Можно прорубь небольшую сделать, рыбы, скорее всего, не погибнут в холодной воде.... Или какие ещё есть идеи?


Не получится некоторых выпускать( Я все хожу в мЕтро рядом с аквариумом раков и печалюсь. Некоторые особи надо вообще везти заграницу, что невозможно чаще всего.Думаю, вполне можно компенсировать, подкармливая бездомных животных и птиц, и пойти в приют животных волонтером хоть на пару часов в день. Если кого хочешь сейчас спасать и выпускать, придется их дома поселить до весны.

----------


## Максим&

> "Цетар" (тиб.) - спасение жизней живых существ, обречённых на смерть. Обычно делается ради продления собственной жизни или жизней близких и/других.
> 
> Чаще всего с этой целью покупают пойманных рыб, затем отпуская их в водоёмы, реже - других животных. 
> 
> В конце ноября, когда все водоёмы в мск покрылись уже ледком, задача осложнилась. Можно прорубь небольшую сделать, рыбы, скорее всего, не погибнут в холодной воде.... Или какие ещё есть идеи?


Рыбки??? То есть, вы хотите сказать что моё долголетие зависит не от генетики, чистой воды и разумного питания, свежего воздуха и физкультуры, избавления от разрушающих вредных привычек и экологической окружающей среды, стресссов наконец...а именно от рыбок?:-) 

Древнеримский учёный Плиний Старший в своей «Естественной истории» писал о гипербореях следующее: Даже смерть приходит к гипербореям как избавление от пресыщения жизнью, и они, испытав все наслаждения, бросаются в море ....к свои рыбкам наверное:-) 
 Знаменитые библейские долгожители: Ной (прожил 950 лет), праматерь Ева (жила 940 лет), первый человек Адам (дожил до 930).-наверно очень любили рыбок.
Ну почему нельзя остановиться просто на том, что это помогает развивать доброту и сострадание.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Рыбки??? То есть, вы хотите сказать что моё долголетие зависит не от генетики, чистой воды и разумного питания, свежего воздуха и физкультуры, избавления от разрушающих вредных привычек и экологической окружающей среды, стресссов наконец...а именно от рыбок?:-)


Здесь лежит купец из Азии. Толковым
        был купцом он -- деловит, но незаметен.
     Умер быстро -- лихорадка. По торговым
        он делам сюда приплыл, а не за этим.

     Рядом с ним -- легионер, под грубым кварцем.
        Он в сражениях империю прославил.
     Сколько раз могли убить! а умер старцем.
        Даже здесь не существует, Постум, правил.

(с) Бродский


http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm
...
_Если он хочет, он видит – с помощью божественного зрения, очищенного и превосходящего человеческое, – как существа умирают и возрождаются, и он распознает, как они бывают низшими и высшими, прекрасными и уродливыми, счастливыми и несчастными в соответствии с их кармой: "Эти существа, – которые были наделены плохим поведением тела, речи и ума, которые оскорбляли благородных личностей, придерживались неверных взглядов и предпринимали действия под влиянием неверных взглядов, – с разрушением тела, после смерти, возродились в сфере обездоленности, с плохой участью, в нижних мирах, в аду. Но те существа, – которые были наделены хорошим поведением тела, речи и ума, которые не оскорбляли благородных личностей, которые придерживались верных взглядов и предпринимали действия под влиянием верных взглядов, – с разрушением тела, после смерти, возродились с хорошей участью, в небесном мире". Так – с помощью божественного зрения, очищенного и превосходящего человеческое, – он видит, как существа умирают и возрождаются, и он распознает, как они бывают низшими и высшими, прекрасными и уродливыми, счастливыми и несчастными в соответствии с их кармой. Он может пережить это на собственном опыте, как только есть такая возможность._

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (27.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (27.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Рыбки??? То есть, вы хотите сказать что моё долголетие зависит не от генетики, чистой воды и разумного питания, свежего воздуха и физкультуры, избавления от разрушающих вредных привычек и экологической окружающей среды, стресссов наконец...а именно от рыбок?:-) 
> 
> .


Вопрос не только в рыбках, но и в том что у человека внутри. Причина, это прежде всего мотивация\намерение и последующее чувство сожаления или удовлетворения от совершённого действия - именно это закладывает отпечаток в уме. В этом напр. разница между взглядом на совершаемые действия между будд. учением о карме и теми религиями где есть понятие установленного свыше греха. 




> Ну почему нельзя остановиться просто на том, что это помогает развивать доброту и сострадание.
> 
> .


И это тоже.

А также спасает жизнь животного.

Определённая причина порождает соответствующее следствие.  Спасая жизнь других, закладываются семена\потенции улучшающие эту жизнь, ведущие к хорошему перерождения.
И да, к рождению с хорошей "генетикой" и в хороших условиях  :Smilie: 

Определённому результату, должна соответствовать определённая причина.

----------

Мария Дролма (29.11.2015), Ню ра (29.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Рыбки??? То есть, вы хотите сказать что моё долголетие зависит не от...а именно от рыбок?:-)


Максим, прежде чем вставлять своё "веское", как всегда, послушали бы других. Эту тему я открыла не для новичков и не для обсуждения пользы от цетар, а для тех, кто может подсказать мне, как уже сегодня-завтра реально это осуществить в нынешних климатических условиях (с рыбками, да-да).

Дело в том, что за несколько лет до ухода моего учителя ЕС Богдо-гегена Ринпоче гос. оракулы Тибета Нечунг и Гадонг попросили всех его учеников выполнять практику цетар. Тогда было начало осени.... Ну я пошла в местный супермаркет, купила живых рыб, одолжила у продавцов ведро с водой, наняла такси до местной речки. И там мы с водителем (который офигел полностью, конечно, но вопросов не задавал) выпустили рыб в воду на глазах у не менее офигевших рыбаков на противоположном берегу. ))) Ребята в других местах делали то же, и речь шла не об одной крохотной рыбке, а о большом их количестве...

Теперь мне поручил лама сделать цетар побыстрее ради моей мамы. Вот и думаю о практическом осуществлении. Видимо, придётся делать всё то же самое, только ещё и ледок порубить чучть-чуть, если никто не поможет...

----------

Дондог (25.07.2016), Инга Че (29.11.2015), Максим& (27.11.2015), Мария Дролма (29.11.2015), Ню ра (29.11.2015), Эделизи (27.11.2015), Эфрон (27.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

Там где ТЭЦ на берегу - там льда нет. ТЭЦ горячую воду охлаждает для конденсатора.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2015), Инга Че (29.11.2015), Нико (27.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Там где ТЭЦ на берегу - там льда нет. ТЭЦ горячую воду охлаждает для конденсатора.


В Мск такая ТЭЦ, которая сливает воду, есть лишь в Дзержинске. Остальные охлаждаются градирнями плюс прудами-охладителями на своей территории, которая закрыта и очень сильно охраняется. 

Другое дело что Москва-река от центра и наверное на юг до Бронниц вообще никогда не замерзает, даже в самые лютые морозы.

----------

Эделизи (27.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В Мск такая ТЭЦ, которая сливает воду, есть лишь в Дзержинске. Остальные охлаждаются градирнями плюс прудами-охладителями на своей территории, которая закрыта и очень сильно охраняется. 
> 
> Другое дело что Москва-река от центра и наверное на юг до Бронниц вообще никогда не замерзает, даже в самые лютые морозы.


Они не сливают воду.
Они ее охлаждают. Все ТЭЦ вдоль Москва-реки без градирен. 
Вот ТЭЦ-12 на Бережковской набережной. Видны на берегу сооружения ТЭЦ, а они там вообще по всему дну Москва-реки.


ГЭС №1 им. Смидовича на Китай-городе. 
Градирни только на ТЭЦ где реки нет.

----------


## Эфрон

> Они не сливают воду.
> Они ее охлаждают. Все ТЭЦ вдоль Москва-реки без градирен. 
> Вот ТЭЦ-12 на Бережковской набережной. Видны на берегу сооружения ТЭЦ, а они там вообще по всему дну Москва-реки.
> 
> 
> ГЭС №1 им. Смидовича на Китай-городе. 
> Градирни только на ТЭЦ где реки нет.


Сливают теплую ниже по течению, а холодную выше по течению забирают. Сам наблюдал этот процесс на Дзержинской ТЭЦ.

А на ТЭЦ-12 используется всё-же сухая вентиляторная градирня.

Но да, многие предприятия, которые еще остались на Москве-реке, сливают тёплую воду, вот например Курьяновская станция аэрации, вот в этих полях в Коломенском на другом берегу.

----------


## Фил

> Сливают теплую ниже по течению, а холодную выше по течению забирают. Сам наблюдал этот процесс на Дзержинской ТЭЦ.
> 
> А на ТЭЦ-12 используется всё-же сухая вентиляторная градирня.
> 
> Но да, многие предприятия, которые еще остались на Москве-реке, сливают тёплую воду, вот например Курьяновская станция аэрации, вот в этих полях в Коломенском на другом берегу.


Вроде как только в июне 2015 года ввели сухую градирню и пишут, что это - впервые

http://mosday.ru/news/item.php?430666

А вот у этих сооружений на берегу вода никогда не замерзает. И там видно, что какие-то трубы по дну идут. И у Смидовича тоже самое, напротив Китайгородского проезда. Других не видел.

----------


## Эфрон

Нико уже наверное самоотверженно рыб выпускает на морозе, а мы тут обсуждаем особенности конструкций ТЭЦ  :Smilie:  

Эх, если бы я не проспал сегодня так долго, мог бы и предположить помощь, всё равно никаких планов не было, а тащить вёдра или пакеты с рыбами от магазина тоже тяжелый труд. Но уж когда проснулся её и в сети не было.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2015), Нико (27.11.2015), Фил (27.11.2015), Эделизи (27.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико уже наверное самоотверженно рыб выпускает на морозе, а мы тут обсуждаем особенности конструкций ТЭЦ  
> 
> Эх, если бы я не проспал сегодня так долго, мог бы и предположить помощь, всё равно никаких планов не было, а тащить вёдра или пакеты с рыбами от магазина тоже тяжелый труд. Но уж когда проснулся её и в сети не было.


Ещё не поздно, кстати... Жду небольшого потепления... А тащиться с вёдрами рыб нипойми куда, гдё тёплая вода - увольте! Тут на Чертановке прям под окнами есть небольшой пруд, от рынка туда реально добраться на тачке (ещё не каждый водила согласится), а потом лунку прорубить - и вперед!)

----------


## Нико

Если у кого-то есть текст практики цетар, поделитесь, плиз!

----------


## Эфрон

> Ещё не поздно, кстати... Жду небольшого потепления... А тащиться с вёдрами рыб нипойми куда, гдё тёплая вода - увольте! Тут на Чертановке прям под окнами есть небольшой пруд, от рынка туда реально добраться на тачке (ещё не каждый водила согласится), а потом лунку прорубить - и вперед!)


Потепление будет если верить гисметео в следующие пятницу, субботу и воскресенье, до +3. Но я не знаю, мне кажется что если рыбу запускать из лунки, сверху, то у нее может что-то повредиться, вроде плавательного пузыря. Если она сразу сверху поплывет на дно то заболеет или погибнет от перепадов давления, хотя я конечно не биолог, может кто-то меня поправит. Но мне кажется лучше рыб отпускать с берега, чтобы она плавно уходила на глубину и давление воды на нее воздействовало по нарастающей.

А лучше купить речных раков, и выпустить их в реку, можно даже в центре, там теплая вода, и раки стоят дешевле живых рыб, поэтому их можно больше выкупить. И перевозить их проще  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Потепление будет если верить гисметео в следующие пятницу, субботу и воскресенье, до +3. Но я не знаю, мне кажется что если рыбу запускать из лунки, сверху, то у нее может что-то повредиться, вроде плавательного пузыря. Если она сразу сверху поплывет на дно то заболеет или погибнет от перепадов давления, хотя я конечно не биолог, может кто-то меня поправит. Но мне кажется лучше рыб отпускать с берега, чтобы она плавно уходила на глубину и давление воды на нее воздействовало по нарастающей.
> 
> А лучше купить речных раков, и выпустить их в реку, можно даже в центре, там теплая вода, и раки стоят дешевле живых рыб, поэтому их можно больше выкупить. И перевозить их проще


Нет, даже не уговаривайте! Рыбы не погибнут там от перепадов, сразу уплывут на дно, в ил. Короче, на Вас рассчитывать?)

Кстати, лунку с берега будем делать по плану))).

----------


## Эфрон

> Нет, даже не уговаривайте! Рыбы не погибнут там от перепадов, сразу уплывут на дно, в ил. Короче, на Вас рассчитывать?)
> 
> Кстати, лунку с берега будем делать по плану))).


С пятницы по воскресенье всегда пожалуйста  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> С пятницы по воскресенье всегда пожалуйста


А, т.е. уже на работу устроились?)

----------


## Эфрон

> А, т.е. уже на работу устроились?)


Нет, пока никак.

Но в будние езжу на собеседования, плюс тут делаю пару интернет-магазинов на заказ. Но впрочем наверное и на неделе смогу, напишите как соберетесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Нет, пока никак.
> 
> Но в будние езжу на собеседования, плюс тут делаю пару интернет-магазинов на заказ. Но впрочем наверное и на неделе смогу, напишите как соберетесь


Соберёмся скоро, и на наделе!!! Предположительно, понед. -вт. (Заодно и работо оно может подвалить вскоре после таскания ведёр и битья лопатою по льду)))).

----------


## Эфрон

> Соберёмся скоро, и на наделе!!! Предположительно, понед. -вт. (Заодно и работо оно может подвалить вскоре после таскания ведёр и битья лопатою по льду)))).


Ну хорошо, помогу тащить и рубить лунку, пишите  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (27.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

Живая рыба в магазины поступает из рыбхозов, где выращивается в спец. водоемах и подкармливается искусственно, где-то даже в бассейнах с подогревом, то есть не адаптирована к естественным условиям. Сомневаюсь, что она долго проживет, если сейчас ее отпустить на волю. Рыбхозы выпускают в реки мальков, чтобы те смогли адаптироваться по мере роста, процентов пять из них выживает.

----------


## Нико

> Живая рыба в магазины поступает из рыбхозов, где выращивается в спец. водоемах и подкармливается искусственно, где-то даже в бассейнах с подогревом, то есть не адаптирована к естественным условиям. Сомневаюсь, что она долго проживет, если сейчас ее отпустить на волю. Рыбхозы выпускают в реки мальков, чтобы те смогли адаптироваться по мере роста, процентов пять из них выживает.


Знаете что? Если вы спасаете рыбу от неминуемой смерти через менее чем полсуток (некоторые "гурманы" ещё и предпочитают заживо жарить), то пусть она проживёт мало, зато на свободе.

----------


## Йен

> Знаете что? Если вы спасаете рыбу от неминуемой смерти через менее чем полсуток (некоторые "гурманы" ещё и предпочитают заживо жарить), то пусть она проживёт мало, зато на свободе.


Нет, не знаю. Я же рыбу об этом не спрашивал, но вы можете попробовать спросить сначала, где ей лучше. Вдруг вообще попросит - обратно в рыбхозовский пруд отвезти ))

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не знаю. Я же рыбу об этом не спрашивал, но вы можете попробовать спросить сначала, где ей лучше. Вдруг вообще попросит - обратно в рыбхозовский пруд отвезти ))


Я же _намекнула_ новичкам в этой теме не отвечать.

----------

Kit (22.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Я же _намекнула_ новичкам в этой теме не отвечать.


Так не отвечайте, я же не заставляю )

----------


## Эфрон

> Живая рыба в магазины поступает из рыбхозов, где выращивается в спец. водоемах и подкармливается искусственно, где-то даже в бассейнах с подогревом, то есть не адаптирована к естественным условиям. Сомневаюсь, что она долго проживет, если сейчас ее отпустить на волю. Рыбхозы выпускают в реки мальков, чтобы те смогли адаптироваться по мере роста, процентов пять из них выживает.


Да нет же. Рыбхозы, я сам бывал в некоторых еще давно, когда с другом ездили на рыбалку, лет пять назад, находятся прямо в пойме Москвы-реки, и полностью с ней связаны, то есть одна и та же вода. И бывает очень часто, что когда вода поднимается по весне и пруды рыбхозов объединяются с рекой, в реку попадают самые экзотические рыбы, про популяцию аквариумных гуппи в Москве-реке известно чуть ли не с 70-х, там водятся медузы, а тропические черепахи вообще регулярно попадаются, по дороге на старую работу каждое утро тоже на юге мск сам видел группу из крупных водяных черепах, греющихся на солнце  :Smilie: 

Там живут все, думаю что если крокодила выпустить - единственное что его быстро выловят, а так не думаю что будут другие препятствия для его жизни.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2015), Йен (27.11.2015), Эделизи (27.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так не отвечайте, я же не заставляю )


Вы явно не врубаетесь, что к чему. Эфрон вон всё очень хорошо понял, например. Погуглите: "буддийская практика спасения жизни", и многое откроется. Это имеет отношение к карме, совершенно прямое. Впрочем, сколько можно тут в тысячный раз объяснять? Надоело.

----------


## Эфрон

Да даже и не буддисты если видят что страдают животные, часто помогают им. Раз, еще в детстве наблюдал, что мамочки с детьми гуляли на площадке, и кто-то обнаружил, что какие-то хулиганы прибили гвоздями лягушек к деревьям. Так там вся площадка сплотилась, одни носили воду, другие искали чем эти гвозди вытащить, в общем все люди сплотились чтобы спасти животных. Это наверное естественный закон.

----------

Ometoff (28.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Да нет же. Рыбхозы, я сам бывал в некоторых еще давно, когда с другом ездили на рыбалку, лет пять назад, находятся прямо в пойме Москвы-реки, и полностью с ней связаны, то есть одна и та же вода.для его жизни.


 Рыбхозы всякие есть, даже из Белоруссии завозят рыбину. Дело не только в воде, там подкормка идет ежедневная, а в естественных условиях ей надо будет искать еду. Какие-то экземпляры может быть и выживут )
Может лучше тогда у рыбаков покупать пойманную рыбу и выпускать обратно в реку. Тут еще и воспитательный процесс будет )

----------


## Максим&

С какого века эта практика существует?

----------


## Эфрон

> Рыбхозы всякие есть, даже из Белоруссии завозят рыбину. Дело не только в воде, там подкормка идет ежедневная, а в естественных условиях ей надо будет искать еду. Какие-то экземпляры может быть и выживут )
> Может лучше тогда у рыбаков покупать пойманную рыбу и выпускать обратно в реку. Тут еще и воспитательный процесс будет )


У меня старый друг - рыболов, и дядя, который умер - тоже был любитель рыбачить. Так они все рассказывали, что все эти истории про рыб-мутантов в МР - это байки журналистов из 90-х, а сами они наоборот видели только здоровую и крупную рыбу. Отходов химических производств туда не сливают, а сливают другие отходы, скажем так, человеческого производства.  :Smilie: 

Но от этого рыба только становится крупнее и здоровее, это бесконечный источник пищи для нее, а недавно в МР появились даже тропические пресноводные медузы. Если бы всё было бы так плохо, грязная вода, отходы, бескормица - то водились бы там раки, тропические черепахи и медузы?

----------


## Нико

> С какого века эта практика существует?


Со времён Будды Шакьямуни.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> У меня старый друг - рыболов, и дядя, который умер - тоже был любитель рыбачить. Так они все рассказывали, что все эти истории про рыб-мутантов в МР - это байки журналистов из 90-х, а сами они наоборот видели только здоровую и крупную рыбу. Отходов химических производств туда не сливают, а сливают другие отходы, скажем так, человеческого производства. 
> 
> Но от этого рыба только становится крупнее и здоровее, это бесконечный источник пищи для нее, а недавно в МР появились даже тропические пресноводные медузы. Если бы всё было бы так плохо, грязная вода, отходы, бескормица - то водились бы там раки, тропические черепахи


Да нормальная в МР вода и рыба, сомнение только в том, будет ли выживать тепличная рыбешка в естественной среде да еще и зимой. Медуз там кто-то видел в жару 2010го  )

----------


## Нико

> Да нормальная в МР вода и рыба, сомнение только в том, будет ли выживать тепличная рыбешка в естественной среде да еще и зимой )


А кого рыбаки наши заядлые в прорубях в январе ловят? )))) Вы задайтесь этим вопросом, как и я им задаюсь. )

----------


## Йен

> А кого рыбаки наши заядлые в прорубях в январе ловят? )))) Вы задайтесь этим вопросом, как и я им задаюсь. )


 В магазинах покупают, выпускают и ловят, кого же еще-то )

----------


## Нико

> В магазинах покупают, выпускают и ловят, кого же еще-то )


Это что-то типо спорта? Невыгодно получается!)

----------


## Эфрон

> Это что-то типо спорта? Невыгодно получается!)


Раз в магазине видел картину - мужики в камуфляже покупали щуку, уже такую, мёртвую, но не замороженную. Говорят - на рыбалку едем, надо что-то жене показать будет. 

Думал, что такое только в анекдотах бывает, ан нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Со времён Будды Шакьямуни.


Серьёзно? А он не говорил, что было б неплохо для кармы сначала всех рабов ламам освободить, а потом и к рыбкам перейти.

----------


## Йен

В МР каждый год десятки тысяч мальков выпускают. В Тае тоже у многих храмов, где есть озера, продают мальков, чтобы выпустить, и корм для рыбы, периодически езжу кормить этих прожорливых карпов с змееголовами ).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Серьёзно? А он не говорил, что было б неплохо для кармы сначала всех рабов ламам освободить, а потом и к рыбкам перейти.


А Вы в курсе про то, что он *всё* говорил, чтоли?

----------


## Нико

> В МР каждый год десятки тысяч мальков выпускают. В Тае тоже у многих храмов, где есть озера, продают мальков, чтобы выпустить, и корм для рыбы, периодически езжу кормить этих прожорливых карпов с змееголовами ).


Вы знаете, может быть, что существует три вида даяния в буддизме. Цетар относится ко второму виду - "дарование бесстрашия" -, а к нему относится и спасение жизни. Это беспрецедентное, героическое деяние бодхисаттв, к такому можно только стремиться, а мы всё просто хотим что-то получить, а отдавать ничего неохота. Задумайтесь над этим на досуге.

----------


## Йен

> Вы знаете, может быть, что существует три вида даяния в буддизме. Цетар относится ко второму виду - "дарование бесстрашия" -, а к нему относится и спасение жизни. Это беспрецедентное, героическое деяние бодхисаттв, к такому можно только стремиться, а мы всё просто хотим что-то получить, а отдавать ничего неохота. Задумайтесь над этим на досуге.


Я о дальнейшей судьбе спасенного беспокоился, а вы мне все лекции какие-то о даяниях читаете ))

----------


## Нико

> Я о дальнейшей судьбе спасенного беспокоился, а вы мне все лекции какие-то о даяниях читаете ))


Не лекции, а выстраданное.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В МР каждый год десятки тысяч мальков выпускают. В Тае тоже у многих храмов, где есть озера, продают мальков, чтобы выпустить, и корм для рыбы, периодически езжу кормить этих прожорливых карпов с змееголовами ).


Уж Вы меня простите, но не вижу никакого буддийского смысла в этом бизнесе. Одно дело, когда ты спас пойманного охотником животного, там есть смысл. Взял домой раненого, выходил и отпустил. Или оставил и кормишь. А плодить рыб, чтобы потом их продавать и выпускать - просто бизнес. Я стерилизовала свою кошку, чтобы не плодить котят, которых надо пристраивать потом и волноваться, что попадут к жестоким людям. Искусственный цетар мне претит. Заслуга должна быть чистой. Идешь в магаз и выкупаешь живность, предназначенную на забой у того, кто про цетар ничего не знает.
И отпускаешь ее в хабитат. 

Поголовье карпов надо регулировать.

----------

Нико (28.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

Я в данном случае про заслуги вообще не думаю, просто кормлю рыбу, потому что она жрать хочет ) Поголовье карпов саморегулируется, временами их к берегу прибивает, вверх брюхом плавают, больше метра в длину рыбины.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Серьёзно? А он не говорил, что было б неплохо для кармы сначала всех рабов ламам освободить, а потом и к рыбкам перейти.


Рабов какбэ не убивают и не съедают.

А при чём здесь ламы, вообще непонятно, если речь о Будде Шакьямуни.

----------

Нико (28.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

Вот тут нашла, интересно....


https://otvet.mail.ru/question/33414214

----------


## Максим&

> Рабов какбэ не убивают и не съедают.
> 
> А при чём здесь ламы, вообще непонятно, если речь о Будде Шакьямуни.


При том, что я пока не вижу доводов что этот обычай ввёл Шакьямуни. И это при том, что рабов какбэ и убивают и от голода они мрут и от изнурительного физического труда. Или вы считаете, что Тибет и Ю-в Азия это Дисней ленд в прошлом? 
Ну да, зато рыбок на волю гораздо дешевле выпустить, по карману особо не бьёт. Надо кстати порыться в бумагах, что-то мне подсксзывает, что рыбок желательно нужно было покупать в ларьках монастырских. Это как со свечами в церкви. Свечи ставить только освящённые, а значит купленные в лавке. Церкви доход-людям долголетие.

----------


## Нико

> При том, что я пока не вижу доводов что этот обычай ввёл Шакьямуни. И это при том, что рабов какбэ и убивают и от голода они мрут и от изнурительного физического труда. Или вы считаете, что Тибет и Ю-в Азия это Дисней ленд в прошлом? 
> Ну да, зато рыбок на волю гораздо дешевле выпустить, по карману особо не бьёт. Надо кстати порыться в бумагах, что-то мне подсксзывает, что рыбок желательно нужно было покупать в ларьках монастырских. Это как со свечами в церкви. Свечи ставить только освящённые, а значит купленные в лавке. Церкви доход-людям долголетие.


Ой, вы смеётесь с утра? Вы даже осуждённого на смертную казнь преступника не в состоянии выкупить никакими миллионами.... Да и на выкуп коровы у вас не хватит денег, а даже если бы и выкупили, куда её девать???))) Это же не Индия, в Москве коровы по улицам не бродят). Насчёт "не бьёт по карману": недавно одни люди спасли 500 рыб. Ну и посчитайте, сколько примерно они за это заплатили. На ноут последней модели бы точно хватило таких денег. Вы, наверное, из тех, кто за ноут, а не за рыб. )

А вот от христианского налёта всё никак избавиться не можете, видно.

----------


## Нико

Про Будду Шакьямуни: я всё знать не могу, но отличным примером практики цетар являются _джатаки_. 

И явно эта практика не в Тибете была выдумана, ведь она очень и очень распространена в т.н. "тхеравадинских"странах.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ой, вы смеётесь с утра? Вы даже осуждённого на смертную казнь преступника не в состоянии выкупить никакими миллионами.... Да и на выкуп коровы у вас не хватит денег, а даже если бы и выкупили, куда её девать???))) Это же не Индия, в Москве коровы по улицам не бродят). Насчёт "не бьёт по карману": недавно одни люди спасли 500 рыб. Ну и посчитайте, сколько примерно они за это заплатили. На ноут последней модели бы точно хватило таких денег. Вы, наверное, из тех, кто за ноут, а не за рыб. )
> 
> А вот от христианского налёта всё никак избавиться не можете, видно.


Да, мне человек ценнее чем рыбки. У евреев например, давно конечно, когда они ещё могли себе рабов позволить, был обычай каждый седьмой год рабов отпускать, и долги обнулять. Но этож тиртхики. Вот стало иртересно-у сострадательных буддистов руки до рыбок только дошли, или и у них были госпитали для бедняков, и всякая помощь мрущим от голода и эпидемий "шудрам". Сомневаюсь-что то мне подсказывает, что человеческая жизнь не дорого котируется на Азиатском рынке.

----------


## Нико

> Да, мне человек ценнее чем рыбки. У евреев например, давно конечно, когда они ещё могли себе рабов позволить, был обычай каждый седьмой год рабов отпускать, и долги обнулять. Но этож тиртхики. Вот стало иртересно-у сострадательных буддистов руки до рыбок только дошли, или и у них были госпитали для бедняков, и всякая помощь мрущим от голода и эпидемий "шудрам". Сомневаюсь-что то мне подсказывает, что человеческая жизнь не дорого котируется на Азиатском рынке.


Так идите санитаром в больницу работать! Практически то же самое, если вы, конечно, будете, хорошим санитаром. Что вряд ли. А про то, что рыбка в прошлой жизни могла быть человеком, в голову не приходило, не?))))

----------


## Максим&

> Про Будду Шакьямуни: я всё знать не могу, но отличным примером практики цетар являются _джатаки_. 
> 
> И явно эта практика не в Тибете была выдумана, ведь она очень и очень распространена в т.н. "тхеравадинских"странах.


Да ладно, я прекрасно понимаю что буддийские лидеры, как и христианские хрен бы когда заявили об отмене рабства. Им бы моментально благочестивые царьки голову снесли б. 
Все, выхожу из темы. Седня не так скушно как вчера было.
Молодцы, что рыбок спасаете. Надеюсь лет 200 проживете:-)  

П.с. О, вспомнил! Наверно Нагарджуна ввёл этот обычай. Он же 600 лет прожил. Много наверно рыбок выпустил:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Так идите санитаром в больницу работать! Практически то же самое, если вы, конечно, будете, хорошим санитаром. Что вряд ли. А про то, что рыбка в прошлой жизни могла быть человеком, в голову не приходило, не?))))


Не.

----------


## Нико

> Да ладно, я прекрасно понимаю что буддийские лидеры, как и христианские хрен бы когда заявили об отмене рабства. Им бы моментально благочестивые царьки голову снесли б. 
> Все, выхожу из темы. Седня не так скушно как вчера было.
> Молодцы, что рыбок спасаете. Надеюсь лет 200 проживете:-)  
> 
> П.с. О, вспомнил! Наверно Нагарджуна ввёл этот обычай. Он же 600 лет прожил. Много наверно рыбок выпустил:-)


Вы единственный стебётесь тут, а тема-то не для стёба предназначена.

----------


## Максим&

> Вы единственный стебётесь тут, а тема-то не для стёба предназначена.


Смиряйтесь. Это в меня иногда такой джнянасатва входит. Ничто не могу с собой поделать. Несет-с.

----------


## Нико

> Смиряйтесь. Это в меня иногда такой джнянасатва входит. Ничто не могу с собой поделать. Несет-с.


Ок, смирюсь в последний раз  :Mad:

----------

Максим& (28.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ок, смирюсь в последний раз


Не обманывайтесь. Бхагван терпел- и нам велел :Smilie: 

А вот касательно санитарной службы-это дело весьма благородное, но я не представляю как они у нас на 70-80$ в месяц умудряются выживать. Нет уж, не потяну я такого.

----------


## Нико

Первая часть операции Ы проведена успешно. Не дождалась я ни потепления, ни помощников...

Сегодня 7 карпов с радостным гиканьем и под звуки МАНИ улетели в незамёрзшие воды большого Чертановского пруда. Ура!

----------

Ometoff (28.11.2015), Альбина (28.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015), Максим& (28.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2015), Фил (28.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2015), Эделизи (28.11.2015), Эфрон (28.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А вот касательно санитарной службы-это дело весьма благородное, но я не представляю как они у нас на 70-80$ в месяц умудряются выживать. Нет уж, не потяну я такого.


Я скорее про волонтёрство говорила). Но не тот народ пошёл, не тот!

----------

Эделизи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Первая часть операции Ы проведена успешно. Не дождалась я ни потепления, ни помощников...
> 
> Сегодня 7 карпов с радостным гиканьем и под звуки МАНИ улетели в незамёрзшие воды большого Чертановского пруда. Ура!


А в тоже время и с тоже радостным гиканьем:-)

----------


## Нико

> А в тоже время и с тоже радостным гиканьем:-)


Это уже их проблемы. Всех не отучишь от рыбалки(((.

----------

Фил (28.11.2015), Эделизи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> А вот касательно санитарной службы-это дело весьма благородное, но я не представляю как они у нас на 70-80$ в месяц умудряются выживать. Нет уж, не потяну я такого.


http://russia.trud.com/salary/692/78645.html

----------

Нико (28.11.2015), Эделизи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

Зоозащитники круче всех зарабатывают заслуги )




> В Онтарио, Канада акстивисты из организации Animal Liberation Front ворвались на норковую ферму и выпустили на свободу почти 8,000 особей, в том числе кормящих самок.
> Большинство зверей погибли в следущие три ночи под колесами машин на дорогах, или были загрызены дикими енотами, некоторые замерзли насмерть.
> Норок-матерей, которых смогли отловить и вернуть в питомник, очень сложно теперь определить к "правильным" щенятам, в результате чего многие из них погибнут без материнского молока.





> *Датские активисты выпустили на свободу 1 000 норок*
> 
> 14 июля 2014
> В ходе акции, направленной против одной из самых доходных индустрий Дании — производства меховых изделий, — активисты выпустили на свободу сотни норок. Почти 1000 животных, известных своим ценным мехом, была выпущена из фермы по разведению норок в южной Ютландии в субботу, сообщила местная полиция.
> Сотрудники правопорядка сообщают, что неизвестные проникли на ферму в городе Олгод и открыли клетки, в которых содержались норки. В окружающем ферму заборе была также проделана дыра, которая позволила животным совершить побег.
> «Норки не привыкли добывать пищу самостоятельно, поэтому они получили огромный стресс и голодают. Многие беглецы попали под машины, — гласит пресс-релиз полиции. — Плюс ко всему, норки — чужеродные для Дании животные, которые не должны вторгаться в местную экосистему».
> Фермеров, разводящих норок в Ютландии, призвали применить все возможные усилия, чтобы поймать как можно больше сбежавших зверьков.
> Дания является мировым лидером по производству норковых шкурок. Примерно 2 тысячи ферм по разведению норок в Дании производят почти 14 миллионов шкурок каждый год. Датская норка особенно популярна в Китае, в который уходит почти треть экспорта этого ценного меха. Ежегодно Дания экспортирует норковые шкурки на сумму 680 миллионов долларов.






> Свои первые акции по освобождению животных «Фронт» провёл в Москве. 21 апреля 2004 года активисты «Фронта освобождения животных» проникли в виварий Первой медицинской академии им. Анохина Российской академии медицинских наук, сломав двери и испортив оборудование. Из его помещения было вынесено 119 лягушек, предназначенных для опытов. Как следует из опубликованного заявления, все лягушки были вывезены за пределы города и отпущены на свободу. В качестве доказательства на сайте «Группы поддержки ФОЖ» была размещена видеозапись. Очень скоро последовало следующее действие: 8 мая из вивария биологического факультета Московского государственного университета исчезли 110 крыс и 5 кроликов. При этом были сломаны несколько клеток, нанесён серьёзный экономический ущерб и сорвано много экспериментов. На стенах оставлены надписи с призывами против вивисекции.
> 
> По мнению заведующего кафедрой Высшей нервной деятельности МГУ Валерия Шульговского, акция «Фронта освобождения животных» в виварии МГУ была бессмысленна[20]:
> « 	Животные не выживут в природе, они даже боятся покидать клетку. И главное, на этих крысах мы разрабатывали средства против алкоголизма. Эти крысы не могут пить чистую воду, только разбавленную спиртом 	»
> 
> По мнению учёных МГУ, выпущенные активистами «Фронта освобождения животных» животные через несколько дней погибли, поскольку были не приспособлены к жизни вне лаборатории[21].
> 
> В 2005 году активисты «Фронта» похитили из племсовхоза «Пушкинский» в Подмосковье 205 хорьков, выпустив их на свободу в лесу. Замдиректора племсовхоза Светлана Юмашева после серии нападений активистов «Фронта освобождения животных» называет их «фашистами». По её словам, часть зверьков сотрудникам племсовхоза удалось отловить. Хорьки нашли моток старой сетки, из которой делают клетки, и сбились вокруг неё в кучу — животных, никогда не живших в условиях воли, пугал лес; часть хорьков погибли[22].
> 
> ...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015), Максим& (28.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не обманывайтесь. Бхагван терпел- и нам велел
> 
> А вот касательно санитарной службы-это дело весьма благородное, но я не представляю как они у нас на 70-80$ в месяц умудряются выживать. Нет уж, не потяну я такого.


Я про санитаров почему заговорила? Сейчас объясню. Когда я училась в универе, моя руководительница по диплому (гум. кафедра, англ. яз.), ей было тогда 42 года, и один раз я пришла к ней в гости.... по диплому. Совершенно случайно узнала у неё, что, помимо своей основной деятельности (МГЛУ, бывший "иняз"), она подрабатывает санитаркой в обычной больнице, да-да. Это тоже ведь своего рода цетар, особенно если учесть, что многие помирают в этих больницах без правильного и своевременного ухода. Только потому и упомянула. А не потому, что вам, Максим, нужно срочно туда подаца. )))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015), Максим& (28.11.2015), Эделизи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Lanky

Сварите каши, заправьте маслом или пожарьте картошки, положите в пластиковый контейнер и предложите бомжу у метро или где. Властиковая вилка, кусок хлеба и банка пива опциональны. Бомжа представляйте как Будду. 

Пы Сы.  Я после дождей червяков с тротуара перемещаю на сухую почву. Тоже хорошо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015), Йен (28.11.2015), Максим& (28.11.2015), Эделизи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Пы Сы.  Я после дождей червяков с тротуара перемещаю на сухую почву. Тоже хорошо.


Блин, тоже этим занимаюсь )))

----------


## Максим&

> http://russia.trud.com/salary/692/78645.html


Ну молодцы. Только ещё 20% налога вычтите. И это разве нормальная оплата?

----------


## Йен

А последователи джайнизма носят марлевые повязки и дорогу перед собой подметают )

----------

Эделизи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Ну молодцы. Только ещё 20% налога вычтите. И это разве нормальная оплата?


Вообще-то 13% вычитают, а зарплата - какая есть для развивающейся страны.

----------


## Максим&

> Я про санитаров почему заговорила? Сейчас объясню. Когда я училась в универе, моя руководительница по диплому (гум. кафедра, англ. яз.), ей было тогда 42 года, и один раз я пришла к ней в гости.... по диплому. Совершенно случайно узнала у неё, что, помимо своей основной деятельности (МГЛУ, бывший "иняз"), она подрабатывает санитаркой в обычной больнице, да-да. Это тоже ведь своего рода цетар, особенно если учесть, что многие помирают в этих больницах без правильного и своевременного ухода. Только потому и упомянула. А не потому, что вам, Максим, нужно срочно туда подаца. )))))


Хорошая тетенька. Сколько ей сейчас-70,80? Но я все равно санитаром не пойду:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Вообще-то 13% вычитают, а зарплата - какая есть для развивающейся страны.


Может ещё какие-то вычиты добавляют. Я корешок свой смотрел - ровно 20%. Хотя я ж с Украины, может у нас больше подоходный.

----------


## Максим&

Блин, щас все решат что я душегуб какой-то.
Я подкармливаю трёх собак на работе, смотрю под ноги чтоб муравьев по возможности не давить, и самолично выпустил трёх рыбок на волю. Так что Нико, не такой уж я пропащий. Может проживу ещё годов десять.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хорошая тетенька. Сколько ей сейчас-70,80? Но я все равно санитаром не пойду:-)


Хорошие подсчёты вы делаете, однако. Сейчас ей 60 с хвостиком. Та и не ходите в санитары, лучше сало мариновать на зиму!

----------


## Максим&

> Хорошие подсчёты вы делаете, однако. Сейчас ей 60 с хвостиком. Та и не ходите в санитары, лучше сало мариновать на зиму!


Ну вам было примерно 20-23 в институте. Если вы мне все время говорите - мальчик - то щас вам наверно лет 60 :Stick Out Tongue:  . Училке было 42. 42+ 40 = примерно 80:-) :-) :-)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вам было примерно 20-23 в институте. Если вы мне все время говорите - мальчик - то щас вам наверно лет 60 . Училке было 42. 42+ 40 = примерно 80:-) :-) :-)


Фотку гляньте, и многое откроеца))). Арифметик из вас никакой. :Big Grin:

----------


## Максим&

> Фотку гляньте, и многое откроеца))). Арифметик из вас никакой.


Гы..гы:-)  Дразню вас. Сколько ж вам в институте было то? И как здоровье, карпы помогают?:-)

----------


## Нико

> Гы..гы:-)  Дразню вас. Сколько ж вам в институте было то? И как здоровье, карпы помогают?:-)


Я как девушка-вундеркинд закончила вышку раньше, чем положено)))). На здоровье не жалуюсь карпам благодаря).

----------

Максим& (28.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

по-моему, птиц отпускать возвышеннее.

----------


## Фил

> по-моему, птиц отпускать возвышеннее.


Потому что они вверх летят  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (28.11.2015), Эделизи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

С курами не прокатит. А им больше других попадает.

----------

Максим& (28.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я в данном случае про заслуги вообще не думаю, просто кормлю рыбу, потому что она жрать хочет ) Поголовье карпов саморегулируется, временами их к берегу прибивает, вверх брюхом плавают, больше метра в длину рыбины.


У нас рядом в старом песочном карьере разбили пруд и сад вокруг. Карпы выросли такой величины, что они топят уток, когда все вместе бросаются за крошками. Вода "кипит" - уже больше карпов скоро будет, чем воды. Рыбу крошками кормить вредно. Именно поэтому они и плавают вверх брюхом. Она любит червей) Не знаю, как вы выйдете из этой дилеммы.)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Про Будду Шакьямуни: я всё знать не могу, но отличным примером практики цетар являются _джатаки_. 
> 
> И явно эта практика не в Тибете была выдумана, ведь она очень и очень распространена в т.н. "тхеравадинских"странах.


Мне всегда нравилась тема, когда человеческие трупы на Тибете отдавали грифам. Вот это отличное безотходное производство, думаю.

----------

Балдинг (02.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Потому что они вверх летят


Я на Ганге поспорила с одним индийцем на всех мальков, что его почтовый голубь вернется вот-вот, к следующему заходу лодки.))) Хитрый индус вылез без мыла, ну а мне было лень особо его доставать. Жирный наглый врун хозяин. У него зазывалой работала такая маленькая ушлая девочка, босая и грязная, не для милостыни, а видно из очень бедной семьи.... к ней из под лодки на пристани вылезали маленькие детишки у нищей бабки( не удивлюсь, что она была моя ровесница), и она их подкармливала. Может, на ней бы отразилось.А, может, детишки тоже на нее работали.....это у меня вызвало гораздо больше мыслей о страдательности, чем выпуск мальков.....насмотрелась индийских бизнесовых иерархий.....

----------


## Йен

> Она любит червей) Не знаю, как вы выйдете из этой дилеммы.)


Бедные червячки ))

----------

Максим& (29.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Мне всегда нравилась тема, когда человеческие трупы на Тибете отдавали грифам. Вот это отличное безотходное производство, думаю.


Так не только в Тибете, в гималайских регионах тоже. Под практику чод до сих пор подносят грифам этим.... куски тела... Чудесный конец жизни!)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2015), Эделизи (29.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне всегда нравилась тема, когда человеческие трупы на Тибете отдавали грифам. Вот это отличное безотходное производство, думаю.


Так их до сих пор отдают, в общем-то. С другой стороны, захоронение в землю не менее безотходно. Опарыши тоже любят покушать.

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так не только в Тибете, в гималайских регионах тоже. Под практику чод до сих пор подносят грифам этим.... куски тела... Чудесный конец жизни!)))


Безотходное производство))) К сожалению, в городских условиях это не прокатит - будут еще собаки с человеческими костями бегать по району......




> Так их до сих пор отдают, в общем-то. С другой стороны, захоронение в землю не менее безотходно. Опарыши тоже любят покушать.


Да, опарышам лафа, если не мороз. В России есть много земли для кладбищ, да и православные не любят кремироваться. На западе кремация - необходимость, у кого нет семейного склепа, - стеллажи с урнами. Склеп тоже изолирует опарышей.....

А я, оказывается, все время с дочкой делаю цетар. Мы стаканчиком с бумажкой ловим в доме мух и насекомых и выпускаем))) И выкупать никого не надо.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А в тоже время и с тоже радостным гиканьем:-) 
> 
> Вложение 19048


Думаю, удочки там только для проформы))) Их интересует другое тело)

А у нас в карьере есть платная рыбная ловля. Причем, два типа - за плату побольше - забираешь себе все, что наловил. За плату поменьше ты обязан отпустить улов обратно в пруд. Такой специальный цетар.

Проблема только в том, что после второго рыба возвращается с порванными губами, и "выпускается" обратно в тот же водоем, где ее опять будут ловить. Воистину, мозги бизнесменов не имеют преград.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пы Сы.  Я после дождей червяков с тротуара перемещаю на сухую почву. Тоже хорошо.


 Червя надо прикопать. Иначе он может не смочь уйти под землю.

----------


## Йен

> А я, оказывается, все время с дочкой делаю цетар. Мы стаканчиком с бумажкой ловим в доме мух и насекомых и выпускаем))) И выкупать никого не надо.


 Правильно. Пусть летят к соседу, который достал уже со своей дрелью по выходным ))

----------

Максим& (29.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Безотходное производство)))

----------

Балдинг (02.12.2015), Нико (29.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Правильно. Пусть летят к соседу, который достал уже со своей дрелью по выходным ))


Не, они ни в коем случае к соседу не полетят. К дрелям отношусь совершенно спокойно, но если достанет, есть другие способы) Буду ходить до 23 по дому на каблуках) Живу на последнем этаже, в теплой стране, где круглый год можно найти пищу на улице. Да и это уже не моя часть проблем. Я выпустила насекомого с благим пожеланием из ловушки в его естесственные условия. От этого заслуга не умаляется. Более того, я спасла его от моего мужа, который натравливает на мух наших котов)) И ни муж, ни коты не накопили неблагой кармы)

Кстати, думаете фоткой сей вы меня напугаете?)))Я в морге уж бывала не раз. Там примерно то же, но только грифам не достается.

----------


## Максим&

> 


Епт, лучше кримируйте меня. Надеюсь китайцы изведут этот варварский обычай. Не, ну я понимаю леса нет. А прикопать не судьба? Там червячки съедят, тоже толк.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Епт, лучше кримируйте меня. Надеюсь китайцы изведут этот варварский обычай. Не, ну я понимаю леса нет. А прикопать не судьба? Там червячки съедят, тоже толк.


Там горы, трудно копать. Да и климат не позволяет червячкам активно размножаться и всё подъедать. Поэтому приходится птичек задействовать. А извести этот обычай можно только массово завозя древесину для кремации, это ж какой ущерб лесам будет.

----------

Балдинг (02.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015), Максим& (29.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (30.11.2015), Фил (29.11.2015), Эделизи (29.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Там горы, трудно копать. Да и климат не позволяет червячкам активно размножаться и всё подъедать. Поэтому приходится птичек задействовать. А извести этот обычай можно только массово завозя древесину для кремации, это ж какой ущерб лесам будет.


Читала что одно тело горит в крематории 3 часа. Очень долго. Итак город загазован, еще дым от покойников, не говоря уже о расходе источников энергии. Не, грифы - самое экологичное что можно придумать. Собственно, их природа для этого и придумала.

----------

Пема Дролкар (30.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Там горы, трудно копать. Да и климат не позволяет червячкам активно размножаться и всё подъедать. Поэтому приходится птичек задействовать. А извести этот обычай можно только массово завозя древесину для кремации, это ж какой ущерб лесам будет.


Ясно, но все равно муторно с непревычки. Надеюсь эмигранты трупы своих ворон европейским не скармливают. В Дхарамсале тот как хоронят?

----------


## Максим&

> Читала что одно тело горит в крематории 3 часа. Очень долго. Итак город загазован, еще дым от покойников, не говоря уже о расходе источников энергии. Не, грифы - самое экологичное что можно придумать. Собственно, их природа для этого и придумала.


В Освенциме сжигали за полтора часа, но могло быть и меньше. Может щас печи помощнее.

----------


## Нико

> Читала что одно тело горит в крематории 3 часа. Очень долго. Итак город загазован, еще дым от покойников, не говоря уже о расходе источников энергии. Не, грифы - самое экологичное что можно придумать. Собственно, их природа для этого и придумала.


Видела два раза кремацию "без прикрас" - бревна складывают, в центр сажают покойного в позе лотоса, нагого... Сгорает всё часа за 2. Ну, почти всё. Остальное родственники разбирают на торма.... Там ещё кости толочь надо... Нелёгкое дело.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ясно, но все равно муторно с непревычки. Надеюсь эмигранты трупы своих ворон европейским не скармливают. В Дхарамсале тот как хоронят?


Эээ. См. ответ выше. Так и делают они там.

----------


## Йен

Тело Будды кремировали, значит для Буддизма это вполне традиционно. Но кто-то предпочитает так:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тело Будды кремировали, значит для Буддизма это вполне традиционно. Но кто-то предпочитает так:


Это в особых случаях.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ясно, но все равно муторно с непревычки. Надеюсь эмигранты трупы своих ворон европейским не скармливают. В Дхарамсале тот как хоронят?


Думаю, где есть чем сжечь, там сжигают. Это ведь и технически проще. Небесное погребение ещё надо с умом проводить —сначала скармливать птичкам самые невкусные части, а то они потом наедятся и не будут. По времени затратнее получается, как я слышал.

----------

Балдинг (02.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.11.2015), Максим& (30.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Думаю, где есть чем сжечь, там сжигают. Это ведь и технически проще. Небесное погребение ещё надо с умом проводить —сначала скармливать птичкам самые невкусные части, а то они потом наедятся и не будут. По времени затратнее получается, как я слышал.


Эт точно. Да еще надо разные места захоронения с разными птичками. И чтоб птички вообще голодненькие были. Можно и полить чем-нибудь привлекательным. Сейчас консервы для животных чем только не наполняют, чтобы они кушали невкусные части. Думаю, у тибетцев это все тоже изучено.

О, никто не угадал скорость кремации:




> При сжигании трупа взрослого человека в крематории Москвы, работающем на газе, труп человека сгорает в течение 50 минут при температуре в печи до 1200°. При этом остается до 6 кг золы с крупными кусками костей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Вы единственный стебётесь тут, а тема-то не для стёба предназначена.


Вообще (тему сейчас с начала читаю) поражаюсь Вашему терпению.

----------


## Нико

> Вообще (тему сейчас с начала читаю) поражаюсь Вашему терпению.


А  чего поражаться? Люди разные есть.

----------


## Нико

Вчера был цетар "наоборот" - мои тётя и двоюродный брат пришли с рынка, купили там еле живых двух карпов, притащили их зачем-то в целлофановом пакете и швырнули мне.... Сколько я их ни оживляла потом, оживить не смогла. ((( В итоге они были пожарены на ужин, в котором я не участвовала. А меня обозвали фанатичкой(. 

Грустно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вчера был цетар "наоборот" - мои тётя и двоюродный брат пришли с рынка, купили там еле живых двух карпов, притащили их зачем-то в целлофановом пакете и швырнули мне.... Сколько я их ни оживляла потом, оживить не смогла. ((( В итоге они были пожарены на ужин, в котором я не участвовала. А меня обозвали фанатичкой(. 
> 
> Грустно.


Главное им сутры почитать, чтобы создать связь с Дхармой. А если умрут, не страшно.

----------

Нико (03.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вчера был цетар "наоборот" - мои тётя и двоюродный брат пришли с рынка, купили там еле живых двух карпов, притащили их зачем-то в целлофановом пакете и швырнули мне.... Сколько я их ни оживляла потом, оживить не смогла. ((( В итоге они были пожарены на ужин, в котором я не участвовала. А меня обозвали фанатичкой(. 
> 
> Грустно.


Вы вегетарианка, или просто вредная?

----------


## Нико

> Главное им сутры почитать, чтобы создать связь с Дхармой. А если умрут, не страшно.


Ну МАНИ-то я читала, дуя на трупики.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы вегетарианка, или просто вредная?


Вы не поняли... Я не вегетарианка, но с такими ситуациями готова ею стать уже вполне. Рыб-то купили живых, но по незнанию просто их не "довезли", что называется. Это потому что люди просто не знали, "как надо".

----------


## Шенпен

> Ну МАНИ-то я читала, дуя на трупики.


Будем надеяться, что следующее рождение этих несчастных рыб будет более удачным

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015), Нико (03.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Будем надеяться, что следующее рождение этих несчастных рыб будет более удачным


Жаль, мы не умеем делать пхову для других....

----------


## Максим&

> Вы не поняли... Я не вегетарианка, но с такими ситуациями готова ею стать уже вполне. Рыб-то купили живых, но по незнанию просто их не "довезли", что называется. Это потому что люди просто не знали, "как надо".


Ну так уже б либо стали, либо не нервировали родню. А то вроде здесь ем, а здесь не ем:-)

----------


## Нико

> Ну так уже б либо стали, либо не нервировали родню. А то вроде здесь ем, а здесь не ем:-)


Ну у буддистов считается нехорошим делом есть три осквернённые вида мяса: 
1) убитые самим
2) убитые другими по твоему заказу
3) убитые для твоей трапезы с твоего (молчаливого) согласия. 

Трупики, купленные на рынке, есть не воспрещается.... Хотя чем меньше их ешь, тем лучше, конечно!

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну у буддистов считается нехорошим делом есть три осквернённые вида мяса: 
> 1) убитые самим
> 2) убитые другими по твоему заказу
> 3) убитые для твоей трапезы с твоего (молчаливого) согласия. 
> 
> Трупики, купленные на рынке, есть не воспрещается.... Хотя чем меньше их ешь, тем лучше, конечно!


Трупики, купленные на рынке-точно также убивают для вас, пусть и не напрямую по заказу. Есть спрос-есть предложение. Так что выполнение пункт 2 и 3 в современных реалиях это лицемерие.
Убивать также можно из сострадания. Например как пристреливали вконец запыхавшихся коней, чтоб долго не мучались. Убить можно и рыбу быстро, отрезав ей голову, если конечно понимаешь что уже ничем не поможешь. Смерть в течении нескольких секунд гуманне нежели нескольких часов, если ждать эпоха она не задохнется. Если уж убили по необходимости, то почему б не съесть. Ну а если вы уж любите всякую казуистику, то кормите котиков. Вот подфартит-и карма у кота в порядке будет, он то точно такой манны с небес не ожидал.

----------

Агний (26.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Трупики, купленные на рынке-точно также убивают для вас, пусть и не напрямую по заказу. Есть спрос-есть предложение. Так что выполнение пункт 2 и 3 в современных реалиях это лицемерие.
> Убивать также можно из сострадания. Например как пристреливали вконец запыхавшихся коней, чтоб долго не мучались. Убить можно и рыбу быстро, отрезав ей голову, если конечно понимаешь что уже ничем не поможешь. Смерть в течении нескольких секунд гуманне нежели нескольких часов, если ждать эпоха она не задохнется. Если уж убили по необходимости, то почему б не съесть. Ну а если вы уж любите всякую казуистику, то кормите котиков. Вот подфартит-и карма у кота в порядке будет, он то точно такой манны с небес не ожидал.


Вегетарианство версус мясоедение тут уже столько лет обсуждали... Неохота, скучно). Кстати, у меня нет доступа в вегетарианский раздел, вот такая я плохая). Но мне достаточно того, что я сама никого не убиваю и всячески отговариваю других это делать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

Это монахам нельзя есть мясо, забитое специально для них )

----------

Максим& (03.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это монахам нельзя есть мясо, забитое специально для них )


Но они едят иногда, да-да! ) Особенно в т.н. "буддийских регионах" РФ.

----------


## Йен

Обычно семья готовит для себя и часть еды отдает монахам утром, когда те ходят за подаянием.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это монахам нельзя есть мясо, забитое специально для них )


всем буддистам нельзя есть мясо, специально забитое для них. Имеется ввиду, когда конкретно РАДИ ТЕБЯ( и ты это либо попросил, либо знаешь, что именно для тебя) кого-то лишают жизни. Забивают кабанчика на твои именины, например. А трупики на рынке лежат просто на потребителя. Придете Вы туда за трупиком или нет, трупики будут там лежать, потому как бизнес. А чтоб этот бизнес увял, надо, чтоб весь город вообще перестал ходить на рынок.

В супермаркете покупать мясо, которое от животных, которых убили бы все равно - пришел бы ты покупать его или нет, покупать не возбраняется. И хоть есть мнения, что кушая мясо, мы способствуем мясной промышленности и убийству животных, это все равно лишь отдаленно, чтобы мясное производство полностью завяло, надо, чтобы миллионы людей перестали есть мясо. Что не предвидится в условиях самсары.

Ну, а развивать тему вегетарианство-мясоедство в теме цетар вряд ли нужно. Можете спасти кого-то до того, как станет трупиком - ура.) У нас тут дяденька петуха поселил на балконе, которого спас от мясоедов. Домашних животных держать не возбраняется, но петух орет восходу песню по расписанию, когда народ с полным правом не может быть обеспокоен шумами) И люди полицию вызывают. Может, они отчасти и правы. Цетар надо как-то умелее производить.....а иногда приходится впустить к себе домой в неволю. Подобранного кота, например. Но по крайней мере наши домашние коты окружены полной заботой)

----------


## Йен

Мирянин принимает обет - не причинять вред ЖС. 
Монах же руководствуется правилами: 
1) в том случае, если монах сам видел, что животное режут для того, чтобы его накормить; 
2) если ему рассказали, что это так; 
3) если у монаха почему-либо возникло подозрение в том, что это так.

----------


## Нико

Вот тут очень интересная статья на тему:

http://karmaraksha.livejournal.com/9520.html

----------


## Дубинин

> "Цетар" (тиб.) - спасение жизней живых существ, обречённых на смерть. Обычно делается ради продления собственной жизни или жизней близких и/других.
> 
> Чаще всего с этой целью покупают пойманных рыб, затем отпуская их в водоёмы, реже - других животных. 
> 
> В конце ноября, когда все водоёмы в мск покрылись уже ледком, задача осложнилась. Можно прорубь небольшую сделать, рыбы, скорее всего, не погибнут в холодной воде.... Или какие ещё есть идеи?


Вот  тебе идея: Ежели этих бегемотов не кормить- то в морозы они массово гибнут. В "атаках- пятёрочках"- социальные дешёвые батоны берёшь- и вперёд..

----------

Lion Miller (07.01.2016), Ometoff (08.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2016), Мяснов (07.01.2016), Нико (07.01.2016), Паня (07.01.2016), Фил (07.01.2016), Шавырин (07.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Вот  тебе идея: Ежели этих бегемотов не кормить- то в морозы они массово гибнут. В "атаках- пятёрочках"- социальные дешёвые батоны берёшь- и вперёд..


Значит, я этой практикой занималась аж с 7 лет. ))))

----------


## Дубинин

Так-тут не когда озарит, а именно в морозы- снегопад (для цетаровской- жизнесохранной цели) и к пятачкам не замёрзшим- там такие стада собираются (на фото- одна десятая).

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

слегка удивился, когда увидел, что  в шри ланке тоже "цетарят"
На территории  храма Зуба, полно живет кур, которых здесь приносят для цетар. не знаю, как это по сингальски называется, но суть та же.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2016), Дубинин (07.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

https://www.facebook.com/groups/106103306396449/#

Вот тут если увидите..... Сколько рыб процетарили в Непале.... И это следуя традиции ЕС Кьябдже Чатрала Ринпоче, который ушёл в паринирвану 30 декабря.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Б

Из жалости уже год регулярно подкармливаю на центральной площади птичек. На прогулке с дочкой такая традиция, зайти купить пакет самых дешевых зерен (геркулес- 10 руб. или пшено-22 руб.) и скормить эти зернышки птичкам. Теперь дома не выбрасываю даже корки хлеба, собираю зачерствевшие остатки и отношу птичкам.  Такая процедура практически каждый день, кроме субботы и воскресенья.  Птицы уже узнают, пока вскрываю пакет, садятся на руки, под ногами некуда ступить, чтобы на них не наступить.  Интересное явление, они иногда во время медитативной практики,  в  видении, пролетают стайкой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2016), Нико (07.01.2016)

----------


## Kit

_Тогда бодхисаттва Высшая Мудрость спросил Пробуждённого:

«Всевышний, что касается искусных средств, каковы искусные средства бодхисаттвы? Всевышний, каким образом великий бодхисатва применяет искусные средства?»

После того, как бодхисаттва Высшая Мудрость задал вопрос, Пробуждённый похвалил его, сказав:

«Превосходно! Превосходно, добрый человек, что ради блага великих бодхисаттв ты спрашиваешь о смысле искусных средств. Это принесёт пользу, утешит и обрадует многих живых существ. Добрый человек, для того чтобы явить сострадание к богам и людям, принести им мир, счастье и благо и помочь обрести мудрость будущих бодхисаттв и Истины пробуждённых прошлого, настоящего и будущего, я объясню тебе это. Слушай внимательно и тщательно это обдумай».

Бодхисаттва Высшая Мудрость повиновался и обратился в слух. Пробуждённый сказал:

«Добрый человек, бодхисаттва, который применяет искусные средства, может использовать даже пригоршню пищи как подношение всем живым существам (1). Почему? Когда бодхисаттва, который применяет искусные средства, даёт пригоршню пищи любому живому существу, даже животному, он поступает так с устремлением к мудрости всеведения и даёт обеты разделить заслугу от этого даяния со всеми живыми существами, посвящая её всеобщему достижению высшего пробуждения. По причине этих двух – стремления к мудрости всеведения и искусного обета – он привлекает живых существ в свои последователи. Добрый человек, таковы искусные средства, применяемые великим бодхисаттвой_

Взято отсюда: http://buddadharma1.livejournal.com/tag/Махаратнакута

----------

Ometoff (08.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Хорошо проконсультироваться с экологами, куда можно выпускать. Чтобы не получилось вот так.

----------

Lion Miller (08.04.2016), Pema Sonam (11.04.2016), Буль (08.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.04.2016), Нико (08.04.2016)

----------

